# Hershi's 6 Months Old!



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

So my baby girl, Hershi, turned 6 months yesterday (7/24/10)! For her half year birthday, I bought her a new cage (a Ferret Nation 141), fed her 5 mealies and some apples! Currently, she weighs 249 grams 

Here is her new cage:


With her lamp on:


Nomming on watermelon (old cage):


Resting on my bed (sorry it's so dark):


And she has a tail! :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww. Happy half-birthday, Hershi! I hope you've had a good day, you spoiled little thing, you.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's gonna be spoiled rotten! But good for you both! My Cholla's only 3 1/2 months old & already weighs as much. :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's a cutie and so lucky to have such a good owner  
Happy 6 months Hershi!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy half-year-birthday Hershi! Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Bday Hershi  How much are you loving your new Ferret Nation? They are so nice for cleaning and getting things in and out


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hershi is chirping her many thanks to HHC for helping her mommy take good care of her and for all the good wishes! She also would like to share mealies with you and your hedgies  

I actually had to keep her old C&C cage on the side for a night in case she didn't like the Ferret Nation. But like always, she seems to be able to adapt to it very quickly so I was able to demolish the C&C cage.  I loooove the Ferret Nation! Larry's Carolina Storm Wheel fits in there perfectly so it makes cleaning even more easy and enjoyable! :lol: The storage space under the cage is also perfect for keeping her stuff. I'm planning to make a loft but that'll require some time to make sure it's hedgie-safe.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Amy1024 said:


> Hershi is chirping her many thanks to HHC for helping her mommy take good care of her and for all the good wishes! She also would like to share mealies with you and your hedgies


Well, She can share her mealies with Cholla, but I don't want any! :lol: 
Glad she likes the new diggs.


----------

